

The Brightest Tech Minds Sound Off on the Rise of the Tablet - chwolfe
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/03/ff_tablet_essays/all/1

======
ra88it
Worth checking out if only for the entry from Fake Steve.

~~~
metachor
The conclusion to Martha Stewart's entry also makes a good quote, if only for
the enthusiasm you can almost hear behind her words. This would make good ad
copy for Apple:

"There are some magazines that I would look at just to see in more depth.
National Geographic, God, I would love to see that. I already have the
digitized version of National Geographic, but it’s not the same thing. It’s
just like the magazine. The tablet could be like going into Africa."

